# flying with a gun?



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

what are the rules as far as taking a gun on a plane? I remember there being a TSA regulation site or something explaining this I just can't find it.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

There's TSA regs and individual airline regs.

Here are the TSA regs:

TSA: Traveling with Special Items

What airline?


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

*how does this look?*



















This is how I set up my gun travel case. I'm looking for opinions from people who have flown with firearms. Does this look fine?

the case is a Pelican 1095


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Call or go online to the airline/airlines you are using to get their specific rules as some are in addition to TSA rules.....JJ


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

I read them and think I'm following them correctly. I'm asking if anyone who has flown with firearms or knows a lot about packaging them if they see anything wrong with how I have my case set up.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

I have flown with firearms numerous times and simply put the rules keep changing.....if you have time download the rules for both airline and TSA and study them as most ticket agents and quite a few TSA agents do not know the rules very well........ your case looks fine, some airlines require ammo and mags to be packed in separate case from weapons and if case is set up for an padlock have two keys available for it and the case lock (if fitted) as well. Declare it and the ticket agent will request a TSA agent to come and examine it.......JJ


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

ponzer04 said:


> I read them and think I'm following them correctly. I'm asking if anyone who has flown with firearms or knows a lot about packaging them if they see anything wrong with how I have my case set up.


Yes, that's a per the rules set up and is good to go.....

Zombie max?????


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

First off don't load those magazines.
Second It may have a lock but I don't see one. A non-TSA lock.

Get the ammo out of there and just throw it in your bag.

Otherwise it looks good.

AFS


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

AirForceShooter said:


> First off don't load those magazines......
> 
> Get the ammo out of there and just throw it in your bag.....
> 
> AFS


HUH?

from the tsa site :

*"Firearm magazines and ammunition clips must be securely boxed or included within a hard-sided case containing an unloaded firearm." *

nothing says the magazine may not be loaded

"*Small arms ammunition, including ammunition not exceeding .75 caliber for a rifle or pistol and shotgun shells of any gauge, may be carried in the same hard-sided case as the firearm, as long as it follows the packing guidelines described above.*"

so DO NOT THROW THE AMMO IN YOUR BAG!


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

thanks for the replies. and yes ZombieMax you never know when you will need them.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

May seem silly to do so BUT Just a reminder ......None of these items in your carry on bag.....JJ


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

chessail77 said:


> May seem silly to do so BUT Just a reminder ......None of these items in your carry on bag.....JJ


so what your telling me is that I shouldn't try to just pass this off as a laptop? :smt102


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> HUH?
> 
> from the tsa site :
> 
> ...





> Travelers must securely pack any ammunition in fiber (such as cardboard), wood or metal boxes or other packaging specifically designed to carry small amounts of ammunition.


At one time there was a disclaimer stating that magazines did not count as "packaging" and that they needed to be empty. Not sure when/if this changed but probably still a good idea to keep the mags unloaded.

Ammunition does not have to be in the same case as the gun and can be in the suit case itself, hence the words "_*May*_ be carried in the same hard sided case"


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> At one time there was a disclaimer stating that magazines did not count as "packaging" and that they needed to be empty. Not sure when/if this changed but probably still a good idea to keep the mags unloaded.
> 
> Ammunition does not have to be in the same case as the gun and can be in the suit case itself, hence the words "_*May*_ be carried in the same hard sided case"


a magazine is "other packaging specifically designed to carry small amounts of ammunition."


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice case. Pelican products are great. All purpose brush, some kind of clp and any dissassembly tools you need (if any) might be a good addition to the case.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TedDeBearFrmHell said:


> a magazine is "other packaging specifically designed to carry small amounts of ammunition."


One would think so, but the TSA isn't all that bright. Like I said



vamarine said:


> *At one time there was a disclaimer stating that magazines did not count as "packaging" and that they needed to be empty*. Not sure when/if this changed but probably still a good idea to keep the mags unloaded.


Some TSA agents may not be aware of the change or just feel like being a pain in the ass.

Edited to add: It looks like this may still be enforced.


> http://www.tsa.gov/travelers/airtravel/assistant/editorial_1188.shtm
> 
> Firearms, ammunition and firearm parts may only be transported in checked baggage. Firearms, ammunition and firearm parts are prohibited from carry-on baggage. There are certain limited exceptions for law enforcement officers (LEOs) who are authorized to fly armed by meeting the requirements of 49 CFR § 1544.219.
> Following is a summary of key regulatory requirements to transport firearms, firearm parts or ammunition in checked baggage:
> ...


----------



## cts4223 (Aug 31, 2012)

I have travelled with firearms and they said it had to be in a locked case.You must announce at the counter that you have the firerm, they also swabbed it for explosives, and then you have to pick it up somewhere else (not in baggage claim). It really was not that difficult. The big part is it must be locked and undder the plain. Just call ahead.


----------



## papahawk (Jun 12, 2012)

Dont forget it has to be a TSA approved lock


----------

